# allergic to most/all antibiotics?



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I do not tolerate antibiotics well. I am going to buy some Oregano oil. I hear it's good for clearing up infections. Other things to try are Thieve's oil and Colloidal Silver. Make sure you buy good quality products. You can google them and do some research. I haven't done that myself or I'd give you specific Brands to try. I hope this helps. I know how scary it is when you have a bad reaction!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you have a compromised immune system? Is there anything medical that has wiped out the possibility of improving your immune response?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Some of the ones that tell you to take hours before or after food that make you really nauseous or actually vomit are nowhere near as bad if you take them with food. The reason for the empty stomach is that they absorb faster but if it comes straight back up that's no help
I had that trouble with Doxycyclene when I had Lymes and my GP told me to take it with food - no problems at all like that but I did need a second course. 
Often the bad reaction is caused by the bacteria dying in large numbers and can ease off after a few days
Sometimes the allergic reaction is to whatever the active is mixed with and not the actual antibiotic. I had that experience with penicillin


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

My partner is allergic to most kinds - makes him get a fever and hives all over his body. He can take Cipro though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Aren't those the ones used for treating fungal conditions? Like a bladder infection? I had a bad chest cold and have to be careful it doesn't turn into pneumonia. The doc gave me some antibiotics in case a bacterial infection was brewing and within an hour of taking the pill I could barely breathe. Wound up going to hosp by ambulance and remaining there for a week. The doctor made note to never give me that again. There were several others that did the same thing.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

What are you taking the antibiotics for? 

Prolonged use of antibiotics will basically shut your body down... your gut contains billions of bacteria that convert nutrients to feed you. Without them you will die. Your body will never be healthier than your gut. 

It is a long time coming that MD's realize the importance of the gut and its microbiom, and its intimate connection to health. 

I think it is more likely that your health is simply deteriorating to a point that it cannot tolerate the barrage of the antibiotic chemicals and is aggravating symptoms to get rid of it. Everyone is allergic/sensitive to antibiotics; it is just a matter of dosage and time before the symptoms show up.


----------

